# algae bloom



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

is algae bloom when the water turns green and hard to see through?

because i think i have that in my tank, whatever it is.

*so will my bio filtration magically adjust to the bio load over time? or do i need to take action? perhaps puchase somthing or feedless/less light etc.?*


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

lots of water changes. Find the cause. Over feeding, dosing nutrients, something dead?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Alot of things can cause single-cell, free-floating algae to proliferate and turn the water green.

Is the tank receiving sunlight? Sometimes too much light will turn your water green.

Water changes will reduce the amount of nitrate, potassium, and phosphorus, which the algae use as fertilizers.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd say change 50% of the water over 3 days (so about 16-17% per day) and keep it covered with a blanket (the tank). and dont turn your tank light on.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

bc_buddah said:


> is algae bloom when the water turns green and hard to see through?
> 
> because i think i have that in my tank, whatever it is.
> 
> *so will my bio filtration magically adjust to the bio load over time? or do i need to take action? perhaps puchase somthing or feedless/less light etc.?*


Could be, do u see green slim (algae) on your tank decoration's and spot's on your tank wall? Have you recently cleaned or replaced old filter media with brand new media? Maybe on your last water change? Or, is your tank near any sunlight? Alot of these idea's could be the cause of the green water. Or how often and how well do you clean your tank?


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i agree with r1dermon turn your light out and cover it with a blanket if its near a natural light source


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Could add a UV sterilizer to your filter setup.

They are great for killing algae and many other harmful bacteria and disease....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Could add a UV sterilizer to your filter setup.
> 
> They are great for killing algae and many other harmful bacteria and disease....


This is the only way to avoid major headaches with this mess.

UV sterilizers and diatom filters are the only quick, sure, and easy fix.

These types of outbreaks happen usually when there is too much light or something is out of balance in your tank, and then a spike of ammonia happens. The ammonia is usually subsided when the water starts turning green.


----------

